# 1 starred an Uber driver today because



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

He said he didn't speak english.

I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The "dominant language" in South Florida isn't English.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


If his car is clean, and he drove good, he needs to get a 5


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.


Did he say that in English?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Wait a second... did you tip?


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

feel better about yourself? Superior? The biggest ant


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.


My father's first language was German. He's about 5th generation in this country.

I was in a jury pool in Los Angeles County, when I used to live there. One of the prospective jurors was a guy who had immigrated from Cambodia, and had become a US citizen. He got himself excused, because he said he wasn't confident enough in his English to be sure he could understand everything that went on in a trial. I can only imagine the horrors he may have seen in the past.

I used to work with a guy in a refinery who was a former South Vietnamese fighter pilot. He was one of the hardest working people I've ever met. He was working full time and also going to school full time for an engineering degree. One of his kids was born in a refugee camp in southern California.

As you might imagine, I don't lose a lot of sleep over what languages people speak.

Oh, I forgot one. I was working for a few days in a chemical plant in Venezuela. I speak about two dozen words of Spanish, and I'm not sure I could make more than about two sentences out of them. People there were very nice to me. Most of what I said in English, they understood. When necessary for some of my meetings, someone would interpret, either one direction or the other. (The situation there is very bad now, and I worry about the people that I worked with.)


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Seriously?!?!?!!?!?!?

You got to where you were going in one piece, so WTF difference does it make?!?!?!?


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Seriously 1 * because someone didn’t speak English? That’s considered app abuse


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> My father's first language was German. He's about 5th generation in this country.
> 
> I was in a jury pool in Los Angeles County, when I used to live there. One of the prospective jurors was a guy who had immigrated from Cambodia, and had become a US citizen. He got himself excused, because he said he wasn't confident enough in his English to be sure he could understand everything that went on in a trial. I can only imagine the horrors he may have seen in the past.
> 
> ...


Wait, your father is 5th generation in this country and German is his first language?

Huh?



ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


I've heard this complaint from many riders and several told me they did not feel safe driving with someone they couldn't communicate with.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wait, your father is 5th generation in this country and German is his first language?


Doug Kershaw (born 24 January, 1936) could not speak English until he was ten years old. He is still alive. His family had been in Louisiana since the late 1700s. He was not the only one like that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Wait, your father is 5th generation in this country and German is his first language?


Yes, he grew up in the town of New Bremen, Ohio.

He doesn't know much German any more. He only speaks English now.

His father served in the US Army in World War I. His first letter home to his wife from France was written in German. He captured a squad of German soldiers, in part because of his knowledge of German. He later sponsored one of them to move to the US.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Not sure if OP is a ****** pax or a troll whose bait you all took.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> The "dominant language" in South Florida isn't English.


English, Spanish and French are about the same, there.

English-Americans
Spanish-Cubans and Puerto Ricans as well as other Central Americans.
French-Snowbirds from Canada and Northern Vermont/New Hampshire/Maine as well as Haitians.

I can walk down a block in Miami and see signs in English, Spanish and French.



AvisDeene said:


> Not sure if OP is ..................a troll whose bait you all took.


I can assure you that Original Poster is not a troll.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, he grew up in the town of New Bremen, Ohio.
> 
> He doesn't know much German any more. He only speaks English now.
> 
> His father served in the US Army in World War I. His first letter home to his wife from France was written in German. He captured a squad of German soldiers, in part because of his knowledge of German. He later sponsored one of them to move to the US.


Oh, it was his first language, not anymore. Got it


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, it was his first language, not anymore. Got it


Yes, that's correct.

But if you want a strange language... the other side of my family has some German Catholics in it. When they started praying in Latin, it was very different.

That was back when their Church said that it wasn't effective if you said that same stuff in "the vernacular," meaning whatever language was local, depending on where you were.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> But if you want a strange language... the other side of my family has some German Catholics in it. When they started praying in Latin, it was very different.
> 
> That was back when their Church said that it wasn't effective if you said that same stuff in "the vernacular," meaning whatever language was local, depending on where you were.


I learned the Mass in Latin as an alter boy. Right before I was to do the first Mass, they changed the mass to English. THANK GOD!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BigRedDriver said:


> I learned the Mass in Latin as an alter boy. Right before I was to do the first Mass, they changed the mass to English. THANK GOD!


We had the Latin Mass. I went to a Catholic high school. The school required us to study Latin. Then they changed it to English. Just when I had figured out what they were saying. Before that, I thought that the Priest was saying:

"I can beat you at dominoes"
"Take it or leave it, it's eggnog"

I went to a Jesuit high school (actually, two). The taught the "reformed" or "classical" pronunciation of Latin. The Catholic church uses an Italian pronunciation. Several of the parishes still have one Latin Mass every Sunday. There was this one where the regular Cantor went on vacation, so the pastor asked me to serve as Cantor for two weeks. After the first Mass, he remarked that I had a funny way of pronouncing Latin, but, as I seemed to know what I was doing, he would accept it. I did explain myself, and he allowed that he had heard that the Jesuits teach Latin that way.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> We had the Latin Mass. I went to a Catholic high school. The school required us to study Latin. Then they changed it to English. Just when I had figured out what they were saying. Before that, I thought that the Priest was saying:
> 
> "I can beat you at dominoes"
> "Take it or leave it, it's eggnog"
> ...


I think Cheech and Chong did something about the Latin Mass (might have been a Sister Mary Elephant skit) where the chant was.......

O feely me boney belly.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


I always knew Canadians were ever so tolerant.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


I agree with you but Uber/Lyft platform Does not require drivers to speak "English". Uber/Lyft platform also had "Deaf" & "Or Hard of Hearing", which the driver before driving, should make sure this feature is "ON" in there app, to inform the rider of the drivers handicap! If the ride sharing company was to refuse drivers base on there handicap that's a lawsuit for discrimination! I hope this help you out, keep driving and making money!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country,


Lol, OP thinks Miami is still part of the US.



Another Uber Driver said:


> English, Spanish and French are about the same, there.


Miami is about 70% Spanish speaking now.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The OP was probably in Little Havana when he complained about this.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

I hope crocodile eats you while you're in Florida.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Nope a peep from the Op since his OP.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I was in a jury pool in Los Angeles County, when I used to live there. One of the prospective jurors was a guy who had immigrated from Cambodia, and had become a US citizen. He got himself excused, because he said he wasn't confident enough in his English to be sure he could understand everything that went on in a trial. I can only imagine the horrors he may have seen in the past.


Or he simply didn't want to be on a jury ... I use the same "excuse" every time I'm called for the jury duty, even though I speak and understand English really well (moved to the USA in '99 when I was 15). Works every time.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

No trolling here at all.

It's no different really, than the multitude of posts here from many of you, who blast UBER support for their lack of English conversational ability.

Touche.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> No trolling here at all.
> 
> It's no different really, than the multitude of posts here from many of you, who blast UBER support for their lack of English conversational ability.
> 
> Touche.


We're just twisting your nips ant. You know how mean we all are. You could said you gave him a large tip and we'd all have an opinion of how bad you are still.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

When I was in Miami I only had 2 drivers that spoke English. So what. I don't need a tour guide, I just need to get from Point A to B. Which they all did with no issues and a clean ride. 5*.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> My father's first language was German. He's about 5th generation in this country.
> 
> I was in a jury pool in Los Angeles County


How many times have we said...NEVER DO POOL.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> It's no different really, than the multitude of posts here from many of you, who blast UBER support for their lack of English conversational ability.


Uber's customer's service is required to talk to you. Drivers are not - they're only required to drive. As long as you put correct pickup and drop-off address in the app, there is no reason for driver to talk to you.


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Go to the ride in your app and change his rating to 5 stars.

Poor guy!


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Syn said:


> Uber's customer's service is required to talk to you. Drivers are not - they're only required to drive. As long as you put correct pickup and drop-off address in the app, there is no reason for driver to talk to you.


What happens when they start driverless cars? No one to talk to, or clean up messes


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Do you one star deaf people too?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

911 Guy said:


> The "dominant language" in South Florida isn't English.


I think by dominant language, the intent was to the language of the non immigrant population. Which is presumably some kind of Native American dialect.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I think by dominant language, the intent was to the language of the non immigrant population. Which is presumably some kind of Native American dialect.


Seminole or Tamiami


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Declineathon said:


> Seminole or Tamiami


Navajo


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Do you speak Spanish? Did he get you to your destination safely? That's all he had to do. Pretty lame on your part.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

NYCFunDriver said:


> Do you speak Spanish? Did he get you to your destination safely? That's all he had to do. Pretty lame on your part.


Indeed, apparently reliable reports suggest that Spanish may be the dominant language in South Florida at this point, so perhaps it is the English-only drivers who are incapable of properly communicating with the majority of the potential clientele, and therefore not qualified to drive there.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> What happens when they start driverless cars? No one to talk to, or clean up messes


Uber will begetting a lot of 1* ratings.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm an AMERICAN with Latin origins. Specifically Portuguese an Mexican. I grew up in Phoenix in the 70's an 80's. Two of my grandparents spoke NO English. Every generation in my family after my grandparents speak English because we are Americans and English is our official language. Now with that being said if I move too Germany or Portugal I will learn tge language of their country. Will I 1 star a driver for not soeaki g English? No but I will 4 star him for it. Learn your adopted country's language Damn if. If I drive Uber in Germany I expect to be somewhat ostracized because that is part of human nature. My two cents. I'm not racist but I do get annoyed with people who refuse to learn the USA's official language.



Soldiering said:


> I'm an AMERICAN with Latin origins. Specifically Portuguese an Mexican. I grew up in Phoenix in the 70's an 80's. Two of my grandparents spoke NO English. Every generation in my family after my grandparents speak English because we are Americans and English is our official language. Now with that being said if I move too Germany or Portugal I will learn tge language of their country. Will I 1 star a driver for not soeaki g English? No but I will 4 star him for it. Learn your adopted country's language Damn if. If I drive Uber in Germany I expect to be somewhat ostracized because that is part of human nature. My two cents. I'm not racist but I do get annoyed with people who refuse to learn the USA's official language.


Sorry for poor typos. I suck at cell typing


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> Or he simply didn't want to be on a jury


That's always a possibility.

My guess, based on his accent, was that he was telling the truth. He actually sounded a little apologetic about it. But you know, you can always fake sincerity.

A separate question, in my mind, is why you don't want to serve on juries. To me, that's both a civic duty and a positive way to contribute to society.

The guys that I hear bragging about getting out of jury duty generally are also the ones complaining about how society is going to the dogs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> why you don't want to serve on juries.


As I go before the judge for _voire dire_ , I whistle _Hang 'Em High.





_


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> That's always a possibility.
> 
> My guess, based on his accent, was that he was telling the truth. He actually sounded a little apologetic about it. But you know, you can always fake sincerity.
> 
> ...


Wife's been on 3. 2 were murder cases. I've never even been called. Strange.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Every generation in my family after my grandparents speak English because we are Americans and English is our official language.





Soldiering said:


> I'm not racist but I do get annoyed with people who refuse to learn the USA's official language.


As far as I know, the United States does not have an "official language."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I love it when pax get in my car and think my Brooklyn accent is a foreign language.

"Oh and what country are you from?"?

"Bensonhurst Brooklyn."?


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


That's really petty on your behalf. There is nothing worst than a coward who hides behind a phone app. By the way, a driver's job is to get you from point A to point B, and not to keep you entertained. If you want to make conversation with someone, I suggest you get yourself an "American" bird so that he could understand you.



Gilby said:


> As far as I know, the United States does not have an "official language."


Very well stated. I guess we have another self-proclaimed patriot with his "official language."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I think by dominant language, the intent was to the language of the non immigrant population. Which is presumably some kind of Native American dialect.


I love it when an American says to speak English. So far to my knowledge, the only one in this thread who is speaking English is @reg barclay, since he's actually English.??

The rest of us are just speaking American.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Gilby said:


> As far as I know, the United States does not have an "official language."


What does it have? If you do some research you'll find that every sovereign nation on Earth has a language that is chosen by it's own government to help perpetuate that nations prosperity. Im not saying you can't speak a language from another nation what I am saying is if you choose to move to the US an live permanently you should learn your adopted nations language. If I choose to move to ??,?? or ?? an become a citizen of my adopted nation I must an will learn the language of that sovereing nation. And by the way, I'm a US Army veteran not a patriot.



Lissetti said:


> I love it when an American says to speak English. So far to my knowledge, the only one in this thread who is speaking English is @reg barclay, since he's actually English.??
> 
> The rest of us are just speaking American.


Speaking American? What does that mean? You do realize our nation was bore from Great Britain right? I'm pretty sure Americanese as you are trying too put it as was bore from the Queens English. So yes American is English not Swahili or Portuguese


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> Americanese


Exactly that....we have so much slang and influence in our language that it's no way considers the Queen's English...neither is modern day British as well. Just ask my Cockney friends.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I speak Californian English. Fer sure.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> A separate question, in my mind, is why you don't want to serve on juries. To me, that's both a civic duty and a positive way to contribute to society.
> 
> The guys that I hear bragging about getting out of jury duty generally are also the ones complaining about how society is going to the dogs.


I don't wanna use my vacation days for jury duty. I go to Europe every summer so every vacation day is very important to me.
My company is not gonna pay me unless I'm at my job working, so I either have to take vacation days (if I wanna be paid) or do it as unpaid. Jury duty will not pay my bills.



Lissetti said:


> The rest of us are just speaking American.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

? :biggrin:


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Your an idiot


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberIsAllFubared said:


> *Your* an idiot


That is just priceless. 1*


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> Navajo


Nope Seminole also known as Creek or Muskogee.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Indeed, apparently reliable reports suggest that Spanish may be the dominant language in South Florida at this point, so perhaps it is the English-only drivers who are incapable of properly communicating with the majority of the potential clientele, and therefore not qualified to drive there. :wink:


Spanish is very much the dominant language in Florida.



Lissetti said:


> I love it when an American says to speak English. So far to my knowledge, the only one in this thread who is speaking English is @reg barclay, since he's actually English.??
> 
> The rest of us are just speaking American.


Americans F up the English language so bad it is redonckulous! They do it just to be different or "Americanize" everything. The hubris of needing to change every word to make it only American is stupefying.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I dont think we should be 1* each other. We need to stick together - if you had a problem you should have talked to the driver about it. I always 5* and tip $6-$10 to another uber/lyft driver when I'm a passenger. I also explain I'm a driver also, and talk to them about their rideshare horror stories and maybe pick up a few tricks. Yes I have had other drivers in my car and yes have received no tip from them - but I can be better than that.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> If his car is clean, and he drove good, he needs to get a 5


Why does, this driver, need to receive a five ☆? If speaking, and understanding, English is important to this customer; then, by all means, he's free to rate how he feels. Hope he wrote into support as well.

Don't care if it's Miami Beach, or wherever, the language, in the US, is English. End of conversation.



911 Guy said:


> Wait a second... did you tip?


That's his personal business, whether he tipped or not. I do not tip drivers who do not speak English.

Old school all the way. Bet you can guess who I voted for!


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> What does it have? If you do some research you'll find that every sovereign nation on Earth has a language that is chosen by it's own government to help perpetuate that nations prosperity. Im not saying you can't speak a language from another nation what I am saying is if you choose to move to the US an live permanently you should learn your adopted nations language. If I choose to move to ??,?? or ?? an become a citizen of my adopted nation I must an will learn the language of that sovereing nation. And by the way, I'm a US Army veteran not a patriot.
> 
> 
> Speaking American? What does that mean? You do realize our nation was bore from Great Britain right? I'm pretty sure Americanese as you are trying too put it as was bore from the Queens English. So yes American is English not Swahili or Portuguese


English is the PRIMARY language of the United States, not the OFFICIAL language. There is no "official" language of the United States.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I love it when an American says to speak English. So far to my knowledge, the only one in this thread who is speaking English is @reg barclay, since he's actually English.??
> 
> The rest of us are just speaking American.


Then maybe I should one star any pax who wants to put their luggage in the trunk rather than the boot :biggrin:.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Maybe he just didn't want to talk to you?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I must admit, as a driver, there are times when a couple of folks are in the car speaking to each other in a foreign language, I get a bit anxious.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Syn said:


> Jury duty will not pay my bills.


Neither does it pay for my Significant Other. However, my Significant Other is a trial lawyer who feels that it's important that decent people participate in making sure that the system runs well.

I don't know about here where I live in Texas. When I lived in California, you could get excused if you didn't get paid by your regular job during your jury service.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Neither does it pay for my Significant Other. However, my Significant Other is a trial lawyer who feels that it's important that decent people participate in making sure that the system runs well.
> 
> I don't know about here where I live in Texas. When I lived in California, you could get excused if you didn't get paid by your regular job during your jury service.


Juries keep governments in check. It can be the only time an individual has more power than the government.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

LIsuberman said:


> We need to stick together - if you had a problem you should have talked to the driver about it.


Oh, the irony . . .


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I could learn Spanish. Why doesn’t everyone just learn Spanish? I think we should all just learn Spanish.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.
> [/
> ...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Unless the Driver assaults you. Or threatens to kill family members. No driver deserves a 1.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


As if this is a really good job(ha ha) I wish the guy luck and a tip now and then


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

I play the no English card all the time when I see I’m picking up a dude ? but when I get a hot female pax then I suddenly turn into a comedian 

Sorry OP maybe his just not into dudes


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

And Spanish is definitely the primary language in Miami.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I speak Californian English. Fer sure.


Does that include things like "totally tubular dude" and "bodacious", or did I just watch too many movies like Bill and Ted, and Point Break as a kid?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That is just priceless. 1*


You just gave me a novel idea...what if UP had the ability where you could rate a member. Imagine all the possibilities.....


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kevink said:


> English is the PRIMARY language of the United States, not the OFFICIAL language. There is no "official" language of the United States.


That's right. He passed his driver's license test, which is available in who-knows how many languages now.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Does that include things like "totally tubular dude" and "bodacious", or did I just watch too many movies like Bill and Ted, and Point Break as a kid?


basically bro


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Even I'm an ass at times but never 1 star anyone that doesn't speak English. 

Most understand/speak English it's just your to much of a paxhole to bother to communicate with. 

Just saying....


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Two words come to mind... ****** and canoe


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> I could learn Spanish. Why doesn't everyone just learn Spanish? I think we should all just learn Spanish.


When more people in the world speaks Mandarin?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Syn said:


> I don't wanna use my vacation days for jury duty. I go to Europe every summer so every vacation day is very important to me.
> My company is not gonna pay me unless I'm at my job working, so I either have to take vacation days (if I wanna be paid) or do it as unpaid. Jury duty will not pay my bills.


And jury duty doesn't pay you when you get robbed or murdered by a criminal either.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> And jury duty doesn't pay you when you get robbed or murdered by a criminal either.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I give up. What does it mean?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


¡Muy malo!


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I must admit, as a driver, there are times when a couple of folks are in the car speaking to each other in a foreign language, I get a bit anxious.


your job i s to drive not to listen


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kos um uber said:


> your job i s to drive not to listen


But foreigners are scary! /s

It's funny when riders ask each other, "Do you think the driver can understand us?"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Meh, when the first colonials arrived here they didn't speak any native language either.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

kos um uber said:


> your job i s to drive not to listen


I'm not deaf, regardless of my job. And if two people are plotting my demise? Excuse me if I'd like fair warning.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I one starred a old guy because he looked like a trump supporter.

He may well been a leftie ?

Just in case I got him.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


If you cant learn how to say, " Aqui es muy bueno amigo" lol You're not fit to be a rideshare passenger in Miami or Los Angeles


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> Two words come to mind... @@@@@@ and canoe


Smores?


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I drive in Georgia. Lived here for about 10 years but every so often a pax has such a deep southern accent that I can’t understand them. Under your theory, I should 1* them because they haven’t learned to talk “properly“?

Life is too short for intolerance. Be kind and don’t sweat the small stuff.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

OP does have a point, albeit a small one here in south florida. ALL road signs/traffic signs are in english. If drivers are unable to read the signs then it is unsafe for them to operate a vehicle. That's facts, and don't argue that they recognize the shape of the sign. I live here and about 60% of my the drivers I get are non english speaking. It sucks, and you have to watch them as they'll try to long haul you but it is what it is. I would rather live here where girls wear clothes similar to crest dental floss than live in a cold ass place like Kanaduh


----------



## wasnotwas (May 3, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


El idioma dominante en Miami, es Castellano. The rest of the natives/imported are *Monolingual. *


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> OP does have a point, albeit a small one here in south florida. ALL road signs/traffic signs are in english. If drivers are unable to read the signs then it is unsafe for them to operate a vehicle. That's facts, and don't argue that they recognize the shape of the sign. I live here and about 60% of my the drivers I get are non english speaking. It sucks, and you have to watch them as they'll try to long haul you but it is what it is. I would rather live here where girls wear clothes similar to crest dental floss than live in a cold ass place like Kanaduh


So you watch them and what? 
Does it help?
Or maybe you just stressing yourself, like OP for nothing?
If my English not good enough to discuss with you your friend's vagina in all possible details, why I just can't say "sorry mate, I don't speak English" so then I don't have to listen all those details...

And you probably don't realize how annoying it can be sometimes...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BuberDriver said:


> OP does have a point, albeit a small one here in south florida. ALL road signs/traffic signs are in english. If drivers are unable to read the signs then it is unsafe for them to operate a vehicle. That's facts, and don't argue that they recognize the shape of the sign.


There is a big difference between understanding road signs and being able to fluently interact with people in a language. Presumably FL has a written test, and being a licensed driver he had passed that test.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Some people use the “ no speaky” because they just don’t want to talk with a-holes


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> There is a big difference between understanding road signs and being able to fluently interact with people in a language. Presumably FL has a written test, and being a licensed driver he had passed that test.


People don't understand that if you don't speak at all, or fluent or a little it doesn't mean that you are stupid. Especially when you are dealing with younger people as they don't have patience whatsoever.

You can also speak fluent but be unable to read a simple sentence. Same goes for writing.

I think OP was simply rude.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mbd said:


> If his car is clean, and he drove good, he needs to get a 5


Sure and while you're at it buy him lunch and give a fat tip. No speak English, no job.



Lex5162 said:


> People don't understand that if you don't speak at all, or fluent or a little it doesn't mean that you are stupid. Especially when you are dealing with younger people as they don't have patience whatsoever.
> 
> You can also speak fluent but be unable to read a simple sentence. Same goes for writing.
> 
> I think OP was simply rude.


??????????????


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Sure and while you're at it buy him lunch and give a fat tip. No speak English, no job.
> 
> 
> ??????????????


someone left behind?:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> View attachment 330825


lol, right?


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> English, Spanish and French are about the same, there.
> 
> English-Americans
> Spanish-Cubans and Puerto Ricans as well as other Central Americans.
> ...


You do realize that Puerto Ricans are REAL Americans don't you? Secondly, Puerto Ricans as well as other 'Central' Americans. . . Really?

"English-Americans
Spanish-Cubans and Puerto Ricans as well as other Central Americans"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> And jury duty doesn't pay you when you get robbed or murdered by a criminal either.


You're not likely to get robbed during your jury service at the couthouse.

A lot of years ago, I served on a jury in Los Angeles County, in Norwalk. One woman who served with us commented on the female bailiff, saying she's really pretty, it's a shame she's flat chested. The bailiff was a uniformed deputy, as they all are.

I pointed out that the bailiff was probably wearing a bullet proof vest.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

wn100804 said:


> You do realize that Puerto Ricans are REAL Americans don't you?


Yes, and they have been since 1898. What is your point?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

1. U ordered uber from A to B?
2. uber arrived and picked u up on time (expected as per App)?
3. no incidents during ride, i.e. you were not flying inside the car, driver was not rude etc...
4. uber dropped you off at point B? you are safe and laughing?
5. so what is YOUR problem then?

So why would you rate your driver 1 star for not talking with you and discussing your crap?

Why you are not using a proper TAXI service, to discuss your problems and questions, to listen to your own music, to vomit and not to worry about cleaning fee? Or perhaps a limo service, to feel yourself like a king/queen or at least a VIP person.... pay more and get more!

after all uber or similar is not a TAXI, it's a R I D E S H A R E, so drivers do not need to know your beautiful language, just good enough to get you from A to B..... but uber gave an opportunity to a crap riders to crap on drivers, it's a shameful part of a rideshare business.

PS as a driver of uber/ola I am getting 1 crappy rider per every 20 trips, who ruins your day for no reason... and 99% of them, getting a 5-stars from me, just because I hope that they didn't do it (ruining my day/night) on-purpose....


----------



## Road Hustle (Jun 23, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


When was the last time you got laid? I know it sucks, your frustration is understandable :wink: Change your profession to Data Scientist on dating apps. Hope it helps. Good luck!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> we are Americans and English is our official language.


The United States technically has no official language. English is the most commonly spoken language within United State.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I was always under the impression that Miami was its own independent country within the state of Florida, sort of like Vatican City.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> I was always under the impression that Miami was its own independent country within the state of Florida, sort of like Vatican City.


Sí, es verdad


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

1 starred another guy today. 9 Ubers and 7 english speakers to date. Going home on Sunday.

This guy was Spanish only, and has been driving Uber for one month. Didn't even try to muddle his way thru.

Go wash dishes like Tony Montana did in Scarface or pick fruit.......but you have no place in a job where safety, driving, and interaction is required with the public if you cannot speak the language of the land.

FWIW I am also an immigrant somewhere else, and have permanent residency in Brasil. Guess what ? I am fluent in Portuguese too. It wasn't easy, but if I am going to live there I better RESPECT the culture of my new country and fit in. Not interested in washing dishes with a bunch of gringos.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

True story, when I worked at the front desk of an office, I had a Chinese guy come up and as soon as he saw me he started speaking mandarin.

I looked at him and said I’m sorry sir, I don’t speak mandarin.

He looked at me with an astonished face, in English (perfect with a twinge of accent btw) he goes “why not?”.

I looked him dead in the eye and with a straight face, “Because we’re in America?”.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

The Texan said:


> When more people in the world speaks Mandarin?


Wǒ zǒng shì dédào wǔ kē xīng, wǒ de wèishēng hěn hǎo


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

I don't agree with Ant7 1-starring these drivers, but its his prerogative. 

I was in Miami in April and had a few non-English speaking drivers. Most of them were polite, made an effort to have limited conversation (beisbol? Oh, si si. das nice) and were professional. 

One guy was a jackass (can I say that on here?). He made no effort to acknowledge us when we got in, drove a dinged-up sh*tbox and babbled in Spanish on his bluetooth headset thing the entire ride. No bueno. 

One driver (who spoke perfect English) came to the US from Peru and was bashing a lot of immigrants as ingrates and lazy. He said many make no effort to learn the language or assimilate. To some of you, that seems to be no problem. He got a nice tip.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> True story, when I worked at the front desk of an office, I had a Chinese guy come up and as soon as he saw me he started speaking mandarin.
> 
> I looked at him and said I'm sorry sir, I don't speak mandarin.
> 
> ...


...Just by looking at him you picked up straight away that he is Chinese! -o:
Once he started his speech you managed to pick up difference between Mandarin and Cantonese while majority of people would have no clue only general "another Asian language"...-o:

I suppose if you are from China originally or you speak Mandarin a little bit or perhaps you spend a lot of time working in China/with Chinese people then I would not be surprised...

point is... it's almost impossible to pickup country just by looking at a person...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lex5162 said:


> ...Just by looking at him you picked up straight away that he is Chinese! -o:
> Once he started his speech you managed to pick up difference between Mandarin and Cantonese while majority of people would have no clue only general "another Asian language"...-o:
> 
> I suppose if you are from China originally or you speak Mandarin a little bit or perhaps you spend a lot of time working in China/with Chinese people then I would not be surprised...
> ...


This post has me so confused.

I wrote this afterwards, when it's obvious that he's Chinese because he spoke mandarin. I'm Chinese too but no I don't speak mandarin but then again I don't consider Hong Kong to be a part of China.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> 1 starred another guy today. 9 Ubers and 7 english speakers to date. Going home on Sunday.
> 
> This guy was Spanish only, and has been driving Uber for one month. Didn't even try to muddle his way thru.
> 
> ...


-o:
pathetic...

...when you are talking about respect you need to re-read your messages... or perhaps since it's not your first language your understanding of the word respect is somewhat different... So far I can only see a badly covered racism to a people who don't speak/still learning or decided to take "non speaking" line for whatever reason... and maybe one of these reasons is you and your attitude, your manners, your behavior...

Treat others the way you want to be treated!



sellkatsell44 said:


> This post has me so confused.
> 
> I wrote this afterwards, when it's obvious that he's Chinese because he spoke mandarin. I'm Chinese too but no I don't speak mandarin but then again I don't consider Hong Kong to be a part of China.


Sorry for any confusion. All I was saying is that it's hard to pickup your nationality until you begin a conversation.... I saw long time ago a Mandarin speaking Chinese guys trying to talk to a Russian (which are originally were from Mangolia, I think...) guys, both "parties" had a similar look (I mean everything, not just a face, but body shape, clothing etc), It was fun to see their confusion....:roflmao:


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I don't agree with Ant7 1-starring these drivers, but its his prerogative.
> 
> I was in Miami in April and had a few non-English speaking drivers. Most of them were polite, made an effort to have limited conversation (beisbol? Oh, si si. das nice) and were professional.
> 
> ...


yes, you can say jackass and shit, but not b-i-t-c-h without censorship.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> I think Cheech and Chong did something about the Latin Mass (might have been a Sister Mary Elephant skit) where the chant was.......
> 
> O feely me boney belly.


Class, class.....shut up!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This post has me so confused.
> 
> I wrote this afterwards, when it's obvious that he's Chinese because he spoke mandarin. I'm Chinese too but no I don't speak mandarin but then again I don't consider Hong Kong to be a part of China.


Hong Kong is part of China because China says so. And I hate to say it but the trend is Taiwan will probably lose their independence too.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Hong Kong is part of China because China says so. And I hate to say it but the trend is Taiwan will probably lose their independence too.


I don't think Taiwan will give up without a fight. I mean, as in a military struggle.

The difference between Hong Kong and Taiwan is that Hong Kong was leased by the British, who handed it back to the People's Republic of China when the lease ran out. Taiwan is a completely different situation.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't think Taiwan will give up without a fight. I mean, as in a military struggle.
> 
> The difference between Hong Kong and Taiwan is that Hong Kong was leased by the British, who handed it back to the People's Republic of China when the lease ran out. Taiwan is a completely different situation.


Yes but China views Taiwan as a renegade part of China and I believe they will eventually force the issue.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Yes but China views Taiwan as a renegade part of China and I believe they will eventually force the issue.


The People's Republic of China does view it that way.

The Republic of China (aka Taiwan) certainly does not.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


My last Uber driver didn't speak English either but he got me safely where I needed to go so I gave him five stars and a tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Hong Kong is part of China because China says so. And I hate to say it but the trend is Taiwan will probably lose their independence too.


Because China says so.

I see two separate systems.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

WW3 will go down over a few of these matters. I know who my money is on.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


You just committed discrimination against race and languages. Because of he is poor in English, he chose the driving job. As long as he didn't do the way you treated to pax, he should earn 5* and tips.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Rideshare is the job for people who don't speak English. You don't need to speak English to do this job. Maybe you won't automatically provide 5 star service if you can't speak English, but you can still do A to B.

It's also why they are investing in self driving cars so much. You don't need a personality to do this job either. If their science fiction becomes reality you won't need to have a soul to drive.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> The People's Republic of China does view it that way.


Funny how we keep up the habit of refering to "The People's Republic of China", sort of like how Agustus insisted his citizens use the term "Res publica Populi Romani".


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> Funny how we keep up the habit of refering to "The People's Republic of China", sort of like how Agustus insisted his citizens use the term "Res publica Populi Romani".


PRC came from China to make people feel like they are playing an important role, while they are not... IMHO.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Because China says so.
> 
> I see two separate systems.


https://www.latimes.com/world/la-fg-hong-kong-handover-protests-escalate-20190701-story.html


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> 1 starred another guy today. 9 Ubers and 7 english speakers to date. Going home on Sunday.
> 
> This guy was Spanish only, and has been driving Uber for one month. Didn't even try to muddle his way thru.
> 
> ...


You sounds racist to me.

May God bless your ignorant soul.

Ps: Does God speak Inglish?


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> Rideshare is the job for people who don't speak English. You don't need to speak English to do this job. Maybe you won't automatically provide 5 star service if you can't speak English, but you can still do A to B.
> 
> It's also why they are investing in self driving cars so much. You don't need a personality to do this job either. If their science fiction becomes reality you won't need to have a soul to drive.


I remember I have paid more for than $0.54 per minute for "Inglish videochat" over the internet. Wild time.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

the uber crappy app allowing to be a dirty cowboy, who shoots when his enemy can't use the same tactics against him... OP is a winner, riding around and shooting his horses, for not smiling to him....

one day a horse will kick him in a face, so he won't be able to move and then he will start respecting a non-English speaking after care person, who will clean his ass, cause he can't use the toilet anymore and his perfectly-speaking-English mates turned their backs to him...

There is a simple LAW of this life, and it does work for some reason (surprised myself if you wish)... that LAW states: "You do a sh.t to someone - that sh.t will come back in a different form and time" so OP one day will get it maybe not from an Uber, maybe from a cop he will get a bullet for not holding his hands high enough as he was asked to do..... and a cop would state "he refused to understand mu orders in English" in his report.... but at that time OP will be dead... so who wins? a cop who get's "another star "on his shoulder?.....


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> the uber crappy app allowing to be a dirty cowboy, who shoots when his enemy can't use the same tactics against him... OP is a winner, riding around and shooting his horses, for not smiling to him....
> 
> one day a horse will kick him in a face, so he won't be able to move and then he will start respecting a non-English speaking after care person, who will clean his ass, cause he can't use the toilet anymore and his perfectly-speaking-English mates turned their backs to him...
> 
> There is a simple LAW of this life, and it does work for some reason (surprised myself if you wish)... that LAW states: "You do a sh.t to someone - that sh.t will come back in a different form and time" so OP one day will get it maybe not from an Uber, maybe from a cop he will get a bullet for not holding his hands high enough as he was asked to do..... and a cop would state "he refused to understand mu orders in English" in his report.... but at that time OP will be dead... so who wins? a cop who get's "another star "on his shoulder?.....


Well said. Funny but it's true.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lex5162 said:


> so he won't be able to move and then he will start respecting a non-English speaking after care person, who will clean his ass, cause he can't use the toilet anymore


Sadly, that person won't even respect the non-English speaking person who wipes his butt. He'll consider that health care aide to be beneath him.

If you think Uber drivers are the only ones viewed as non-persons, you haven't spent much time around "Skilled Nursing Facilities."


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sadly, that person won't even respect the non-English speaking person who wipes his butt. He'll consider that health care aide to be beneath him.
> 
> If you think Uber drivers are the only ones viewed as non-persons, you haven't spent much time around "Skilled Nursing Facilities."


Acting like that and they might using the same unwashed hands to wipe his ass and feed him.

No Iiinglish no wassshiitt. Lol


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Lol i would made hand signs at least they know how read those dont they. Forget english, hand signs are the new way to communicate with non english speaking drivers. Middle finger is quite effective way of expressing our deepest innermost emotions ?


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Sadly, that person won't even respect the non-English speaking person who wipes his butt. He'll consider that health care aide to be beneath him.
> 
> If you think Uber drivers are the only ones viewed as non-persons, you haven't spent much time around "Skilled Nursing Facilities."


I know... i know.... own experience... (((((

I hope that OP can feel a little bit of shame... and can step forward and change ratings, be a man with a balls, not a boy hiding behind his screen (uber app)...


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Lex5162 said:


> I know... i know.... own experience... (((((
> 
> I hope that OP can feel a little bit of shame... and can step forward and change ratings, be a man with a balls, not a boy hiding behind his screen (uber app)...


I am hoping the same thing.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Yes but China views Taiwan as a renegade part of China and I believe they will eventually force the issue.


It doesn't matter what China's view is. The problem has to be resolved by the Allied forces. American simply doesn't want to show her face in resolving the Taiwan issue for the last 70 years since V-J day. See this memo now declassified. https://history.state.gov/historica...tke_PSDiJxB6dgxRRUSzpJvdvXlGP7nJZq2qWG5K-kZkg.



ANT 7 said:


> He said he didn't speak english.
> 
> I'm in Miami Beach this week for holidays. If you don't speak the dominant language of your country, don't get a job interacting with the travelling public.


Ask Uber how much fines they owed to the country named Taiwan in US Taiwan Relation act and what dominant language is spoken there. The ignorant should feel ashamed herself/himself for his/her







ignorance. Well, it's just another low class uber driver in the forum said so.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> It doesn't matter what China's view is. The problem has to be resolved by the Allied forces. American simply doesn't want to show her face in resolving the Taiwan issue for the last 70 years since V-J day. See this memo now declassified. https://history.state.gov/historica...tke_PSDiJxB6dgxRRUSzpJvdvXlGP7nJZq2qWG5K-kZkg.
> 
> 
> Ask Uber how much fines they owed to the country named Taiwan in US Taiwan Relation act and what dominant language is spoken there. The ignorant should feel ashamed herself/himself for his/her
> ...


Thanks for digging this old grave. I bet OP already asked God for his own redemption. Poor soul.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

911 Guy said:


> The "dominant language" in South Florida isn't English.


Exactly!

And to 1-star someone for that?

******** move. Total donkey dick, ball licking move


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I've heard this complaint from many riders and several told me they did not feel safe driving with someone they couldn't communicate with.


I'm torn on if 1 star rating is too harsh. I've also heard complaints from pax about how they had drivers who didn't speak English and felt uncomfortable. Some who weren't from this area, so they didn't know if the driver was going to the correct destination.

Look at it from the customers view, not the drivers I see many on this thread think a driver doesn't need to communicate, but that's not true. The driver needs to communicate to confirm he has the correct pax and confirm the destination.

I've had pax who spoke little English, but they at least understood when I asked them to give me the name, so I could confirm I had the right pax.

As @Soldiering pointed out, how can the driver read and understand street signs? What about street names?

Contrary to popular belief, this job involves customer service. So the driver should be able to speak at least minimal English.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to miami ****** lol


----------

